# Nexusmods.com



## user435 (14. Juli 2015)

hallo,

ich möchte ein mod für the witcher 3 von nexusmod.com runterladen.
dies geht anscheinend nur wenn man sich registriert. jetzt klick auf registrieren ("Register now. It's quick, free, and easy")
Registration Form - The Nexus Forums
und dann soll man doch bezahlen? was soll das? übersehe ich was?
wie komm ich an die mod ohne für einen account bezahlen zu müssen?

danke


----------



## Peter Bathge (14. Juli 2015)

"If you do not want to buy Premium Membership simply skip this step by pressing "Create Account" at the bottom of the page."

Also einfach *keines *der Kästchen anklicken und unten auf "Create Account" klicken. Dann muss man nichts bezahlen


----------



## user435 (14. Juli 2015)

ich danke


----------

